# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  Chaudhuria caudata Annandale, 1918's pix

## Nonn

Got them for quite a while but never get around to take their picture. Today this little guy came out basking on the water sprite so...here it is...enjoy. The Dwarf eel!

----------


## Nonn

Amblypharyngodon chulabhornae Vidthayanon & Kottelat, 1990

----------


## hwchoy

interesting nonn, unfortunately it looks just like a Pangio from this angle  :Smile:  you'd probably need to stretch it out and get a good pic. :wink:

----------


## stormhawk

:Shocked:  Nonn, now that's one small fella.

----------

